

Spying on Allies - lobo_tuerto
http://www.lawfareblog.com/2013/07/spying-on-allies/

======
jdp23
Author Jack Goldsmith was in the Office of Legal Counsel under Bush, and was
present at the dramatic hospital room confrontation with Ashcroft.

~~~
ableal
> hospital room confrontation with Ashcroft.

Good report on that here:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2008/12/13/now-we-
know...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2008/12/13/now-we-know-what-
the-battle-was-about.html)

------
troebr
So the fact that the US is not the only country doing it should make it
acceptable? What kind of an argument is that.

~~~
jonathanwallace
A "Tu Quoque" argument.

[http://www.fallacyfiles.org/tuquoque.html](http://www.fallacyfiles.org/tuquoque.html)

p.s. Yes, I gather your comment was rhetorical. :)

